# [SOLVED] Jak to w koncu jest z ta instalacja sterow do Radka

## quosek

czesc

probowalem postepowac zgodnie z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ati-faq.xml, ale ciagle mam problemy z 3D (black screen)

dla mnie ten tutorial chyba nie jest najbardziej przejrzysty, wiec postapilem nastepujaco (prawidlowo ?):

1) konfiguracja jadra (2.6.18.x):

    * Loadable module support

          o Enable loadable module support » włączone

          o Module unloading » włączone

          o Automatic kernel module loading » włączone

    * File systems » Pseudo filesystems » Virtual memory file system support » włączone

    * Processor type and features » MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support » włączone

    * Device drivers » Character Devices

          o /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) » jako moduł

                + chipset odpowiedni dla płyty głównej (nVidia) » jako moduł

          o Direct Rendering Manager » wyłączony

2) VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xorg-x11 (czy VIDEO_CARDS moze cos psuc ? czy x'y moga byc wczesniej zainstalowane ?)

3) VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

4) emerge ati-drivers

5) moduly ladowane w kolejnosci: nvidia_agp, fglrx

6) eselect opengl set ati

7) w xorg.conf mam nastepujace wpisy:

```

........

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

..................

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

..................

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

..................

```

A dziala, jak wylacze dri lub glx w xorg.conf (ale wtedy nie ma akceleracji ....)

Ma ktos jakis pomysl ?Last edited by quosek on Sat Jan 20, 2007 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vutives

Jeśli chcesz używać oficajlnych sterów ati to zmień zawartość VIDEO_CARDS na "fglrx". "radeon" jest dla otwartych sterów. Prościej: jeśli chcesz używać sterów ati (pamiętaj, że najnowsze nie obsługują wszystkich kart) to użyj tego, a jeśli otwartych to tego.

----------

## quosek

oki - tylko pytanko:

co z flaga dri dla xorg-server przy sterach oficjalnych ?

----------

## pawels

 *quosek wrote:*   

> oki - tylko pytanko:
> 
> co z flaga dri dla xorg-server przy sterach oficjalnych ?

 

Raczej tak, w każdym bądź razie nie zawodzi jej włączyć

----------

## quosek

to nadal mam takie problemy jak byly

postapilem dokladnie tak jak opisane w tutorialu do sterownikow oficjalnych ati, dri mam wkompilowane w x'y, zmienilem VIDEO_CARDS na "fglrx".

i nadal dokladnie to samo - jak mam w xorg.conf rownoczesnie dri i glx to podczas startu kde wszystko sie zamraza - x'y zajmuja 99,9% mocy procka ....

----------

## pawels

Sprawdź zanim załadujesz X czy przypadkiem nie ładuje się moduł radeon, jeśli tak usuń go nawet z katalogu modules i resa zrób.

A tak poza tym ten artykuł jest troche nieprecyzyjny, być może nieaktualny więcej sugestii nie mam bo nie używam binarek ATI

----------

## Gabrys

A sterowniki ATI nie gryzą się z DRI?

----------

## pszemas

gryza sie z dri z kernela lub x11-drm, ja bym Ci radzil otwrte stery zawsze chodza, sa milion razy stabilsniejsze a przy odpowieedniej konfiguracji taka sama wydajnosc.

----------

## quosek

w kernelu DRI ( Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)) mam wylaczone

x11-drm mam tez odinstalowane

jak bede mial chwilke to powalcze z otwartymi ......

ps. jak otwarte stery wspolpracuja z Radkiem 9700 ?Last edited by quosek on Fri Jan 19, 2007 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Kiedy do otwartych na bank potrzebujesz DRI/DRM (a przynajmniej jednego z nich, nie pamiętam). Do zamkniętych czegoś tam nie trzeba (i nie można) mieć.

----------

## vutives

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Kiedy do otwartych na bank potrzebujesz DRI/DRM

 A on ma zamknięte  :Smile: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> do zamkniętych czegoś tam nie trzeba (i nie można) mieć.

 Nie można mieć wkompilowanego DRM.

----------

## pszemas

nie wiem jak 9700 ale ja mam radka 9100 i athlona 1,8 i mam 

```

10012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2002.355 FPS

10024 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2004.704 FPS

10296 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2059.090 FPS

10355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2070.885 FPS

```

przy wlaczonym xfce4 + opera + audacious =]

----------

## quosek

1) odpalilem otwarte sterowniki, 3D dzialalo oki, ale .....

co jest nie tak z wyswietlaniem - belki okien (najbardziej aktywnego okna) maja niestabilny czarnawy kolor, jezdzenie po nich kursorem przypomina jezdzenie palcem po plazmie (takie fale)

jest na to jakas rada ?

2) udalo mi sie odpalic sterowniki oryginalne, ale ... nadal nie ma 3D

mimo configu xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver "fglrx"

        # this may solve some issues

        Option      "BusType" "PCI"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

                                                                                Option          "AccelMethod"   "EXA" # or XXA

        Option          "BackingStore" "true"

        Option          "ExaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

# enable (partial) PowerPlay features

        Option          "DynamicClocks" "on"

        # use bios hot keys on thinkpad (aka fn+f7)

        Option          "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

        # enable radeon specific xinerama

        Option          "MergedFB" "true"

        Option          "CRT2Position" "RightOf"

        Option          "CRT2Hsync" "50-75"

        Option          "CRT2VRefresh" "30-82"

        Option          "MetaModes" "1024x768-1280x1024"

        Option          "MergedNonRectangular" "true"

    # Color Tiling

        Option          "ColorTiling"   "on"

    # Video overlay

        Option          "OverlayOnCRTC2"        "on"

        Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", ati-drivers-8.32.5 nadal sa jakies problemy

niedosc, ze flrxinfo zwraca:

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

to jeszcze (z jakiego powodu - drm jest w xorg.conf wylaczony !!! ??) cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep drm zwraca mi :

```

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to load drm module.

```

ktos ma pomysl jak obejsc jeden, lub drugi problem ?Last edited by quosek on Fri Jan 19, 2007 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vutives

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> nie wiem jak 9700 ale ja mam radka 9100 i athlona 1,8 i mam 
> 
> ```
> 
> 10012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2002.355 FPS
> ...

 Nie oszukujesz przypadkiem?  :Wink:  Ja mam radeona 9200 i celerona 2.70 GHz podkręcone do 2.79 i dostaję 905 FPS...

----------

## Gabrys

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 1) odpalilem otwarte sterowniki, 3D dzialalo oki, ale .....
> 
> co jest nie tak z wyswietlaniem - belki okien (najbardziej aktywnego okna) maja niestabilny czarnawy kolor, jezdzenie po nich kursorem przypomina jezdzenie palcem po plazmie (takie fale)
> 
> jest na to jakas rada ?
> ...

 

To może jednak fglrx potrzebuje drm? (ale nie dri (?) )

----------

## quosek

na ile to jest strzal z tym dri/drm ?

bo sama zmiana w configu nic nie daje

doinstalowanie libdrm i x11-drm tez nic nie daje ...

----------

## Gabrys

 *quosek wrote:*   

> na ile to jest strzal z tym dri/drm ?
> 
> bo sama zmiana w configu nic nie daje
> 
> doinstalowanie libdrm i x11-drm tez nic nie daje ...

 

Jak najbardziej strzał. Ja używam nVidii i wiem tylko tyle co zasłyszałem i przez pewną analogię do sterów GF. Przy czym nie jest ona zupełna, tzn. są pewne różnice, ale nie orientuję się dokładnie jakie.

Ja bym pracował na logu /var/log/X.*.log i próbował wyeliminować błędy (EE) i ostrzeżenia (WW), a przynajmniej je na tyle zrozumieć, żeby stwierdzić, że są niegroźne. 

Do tego czasami są informacje ciekawe w dmesgu, np. w trakcie ładowania modułu może coś tam wrzucać. I tak krok po kroku zbudować nową Polskę.

----------

## quosek

problem w tym, ze jedyne bledy w logu dotycza DRM ....

ostrzezenia tez nic nie pomagaja - albo dotycza DRM, albo np. czcionek .... nic powazniejszego ...

i szczerze zaluje, ze przeszedlem z nvidii na radeona

UPDATE

dodanie do xorg.conf

```

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection 

```

rozwiazalo problem z otwartymi sterownikami - tym efektem plazmy

ale oczywiscie pojawil sie kolejny (chyba juz ostatni) problem - wysokie obciazenie procesora przez proces X  :Wink: 

proste odpalenie firefoxa powoduje obciazenie serwera X'ow na jakies 20s w praktycznie 100%

dziwne ...

UPDATE

problem ten tez rozwiazany - problemem byly moduly DRM i RADEON z jadra - jezeli je wywalilem z jadra, a zainstalowalem z pakietu x11-drm to wszystko zaczelo normalnie (i szybko dzialac)

co do zwieszek przy starcie X'ow do doszedlem o co chodzilo - o brak opcji 

```

 Option      "BusType" "PCI"

```

dzieki niej ladnie wspolpracuje dri, glx i drm - bez niej, w moim przypadku zarowno stery otwarte jak i zakmniete wywalaja (obciazaja w 100% podczas statutu systemu blokujac go tym samym) problemy

mimo, iz nie udalo mi sie odpalic sterow zamknietych daje temat na solved

----------

## pawels

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  *pszemas wrote:*   nie wiem jak 9700 ale ja mam radka 9100 i athlona 1,8 i mam 
> 
> ```
> 
> 10012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2002.355 FPS
> ...

 

Nie to nie oszustwo   :Wink:  Sewgo czasu miałem 9100 na athlon xp 2200+ i miałem podobnie ok 2300

To u ciebie coś jest nie tak (chyba że 9200SE to jest to możliwe, chociaż nie przy tym procku)

----------

## vutives

No nie wiem... Nie kombinowałem z tym za bardzo. Wszystko wg howto na gentoo-wiki.com

----------

